# reinstallation driver carte son



## kanabzh29 (24 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir comment on fait pour réinstaller les drivers de la carte son sur MacBook Pro Leopard ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

Il n'y a pas de carte son dans les Mac. C'est quoi le problème exactement ?


----------



## kanabzh29 (25 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

En fait j'ai déscendu un master a mon boulot et depuis lorsque j'appuie sur les touches augmenter/baisser le son j'ai l'icone qui apparait avec un petit signe "interdit" en dessous, et j'ai plus de son en gros.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Juillet 2009)

As-tu fait une réparation des autorisations de disque ?


----------



## kanabzh29 (25 Juillet 2009)

Non, je vais essayer de trouver comment on fait ça.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Juillet 2009)

Dans le dossier Utilitaires de ton dossier Applications, tu as une application qui s'appelle Utilitaire de disque. Tu la lances, tu sélectionnes ton disque dur dans la colonne de gauche, tu vas sur l'onglet SOS et tu cliques sur Réparer les autorisations de disque.

Quand la réparation est finie (7 mn environ), si ça c'est bien passé, tu as un message "Réparation des autorisations terminée". Et surtout tu ne t'inquiètes pas des messages plus ou moins nombreux qui apparaissent pendant l'opération de réparation des autorisations de disque : c'est normal. Donc tu les ignores.


----------



## kanabzh29 (25 Juillet 2009)

Je viens de le faire rien n'y fait, j'ai pourtant eu le message "éparation des autorisations terminée".


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Juillet 2009)

Vas dans Dossier utilisateur/Bibliothèque/Preferences et supprimes le fichier *com.apple.soundpref.plist*.


----------



## kanabzh29 (25 Juillet 2009)

J'ai supprimer le fichier, j'ai refais vérification de disque, j'ai redémarré, mais rien ne change, pourtant, j'ai bien le son au démarrage de l'ordinateur


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Juillet 2009)

Est-ce qu'avec iTunes ou dans ton navigateur (sur une vidéo Youtube par exemple) tu as le son aussi ?


----------



## kanabzh29 (25 Juillet 2009)

Non j'ai le son uniquement au démarrage...pinaise c'est quand même embêtant


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Juillet 2009)

A tout hasard, essaie de réinitialiser la PRAM (Pomme + Option + P + R maintenus au démarrage, tu attends 5 ou 6 "boings" et tu relâches).

Sinon, il te reste la réinstallation du système par Archiver et installer (en n'omettant pas de choisir le transfert des données).


----------



## kanabzh29 (25 Juillet 2009)

Bon, j'ai tester la PRAM et rien ne change. Qu'entends tu par Archiver et installer lors de la réinstallation ??


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Juillet 2009)

Quand tu fais une (ré)installation de Mac OS X, tu as 3 possibilités :

- installation par-dessus l'existant : ça fonctionne comme une simple mise à jour
- installation par Archiver et installer : le système s'installe à côté du système existant, qui devient "Previous System" et dans lequel tu peux récupérer les éléments qui auraient été oubliés lors du transfert des données. Et une fois que tu es sûr que tout est à sa place, tu jettes Previous System.
*Et il ne faut pas oublier de cocher l'option de transfert des données.*
- installation par effacer et installer : le disque dur est totalement effacé et le nouveau système est installé. Il faut te récupérer tes données depuis une sauvegarde.

Quelque soit l'option choisie, il faut impérativement faire une sauvegarde des données avant de se lancer.


Et avant d'en arriver à cette extrémité, il y a autre chose que tu peux essayer : le test dans une autre session (si tu n'en as pas d'autre, tu en crées une). 

Si dans l'autre session il n'y a pas de problème, c'est que seule ta session en a un et il faut trouver le problème. Dans ce cas, une réinstallation du système ne s'impose pas.
Si dans l'autre session, il y a le problème, c'est le système tout entier qui est concerné et tu peux envisager sa réinstallation.


----------



## kanabzh29 (25 Juillet 2009)

ok merci, je vais voir tout ça.


----------

